# 93-96 Fleetwood interiors



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

i'm gonna redo my interior.. need some ideas.. post pics plz.. thanks in advance


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

love this.. would prob like to do something like this..


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

i love the center console


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

TTT


----------



## notoriouscc (Jan 22, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

My 93 Fleetwood "county blues"


























































A walkaround video


----------



## Maldito 93 (Dec 12, 2013)

Any purple or lavender color interior pics


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

my old 93....


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Martian said:


> my old 93....






What ever happened to this car


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

Blue94cady said:


> What ever happened to this car


sold it to a guy in Albany New York....


----------



## bWiLKINS (Feb 10, 2014)

What are these bucket seats coming out of that you guys are swapping in? I need to get rid of my bench seats ASAP.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

bWiLKINS said:


> What are these bucket seats coming out of that you guys are swapping in? I need to get rid of my bench seats ASAP.


cut the bench :biggrin:


----------

